# How to measure shotgun chambers



## geordie (Sep 22, 2008)

How do I measure the length of my older shotgun's chambers? It is a British double with sleeved barrels. I have been told that it is common to rechamber from 2.5 inches to 2.75 when  the barrels are sleeved and I want to verify this. 
Thanks,
Geordie


----------



## Clemson (Sep 22, 2008)

You need a chamber gauge.  You can make one if you have a lathe, but the surest way to get the dimensions correct is to buy one.  They are not prohibitively expensive if you only need one gauge.  Assuming yours is a 12 gauge, order this one from Brownells:

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/productdetail.aspx?p=593&st=080-546-012&s=2483

That particular gauge shows the shortest chamber as 2 3/4", so you will have to use judgement.  If the gauge is backed out of the chamber 1/4 inch, it means that your chambers are still 2 1/2 inches and need to be lengthened for 2 3/4 inch shells.

Clemson


----------

